# [solved]Anmeldungsproblem und andere Probleme.

## 01Lizard10

Hallo,

bin neu hier und hab sehr wenig Erfahrung mit Linux. Es ist noch nicht so lange her, da bin ich von Windows auf Ubuntu umgestiegen.  :Embarassed:   Ubuntu hat mir nicht so gefallen und man hat nicht viel über Linux gelernt. Da hat mir ein guter Freund Gentoo empfohlen und da bin ich nun. Ich habe mich die letzten Tage wenn ich Zeit hatte mit Gentoo beschäftigt. Gentoo ist inkl. KDE auf mein Netbook installiert. Habe auch im Nachhinein alles upgedatet. Beim hochfahren werden keine Fehler angezeigt.

1)

Nun zu den Problemen. Wenn ich mich mit richtigen Daten (grafisch) anmelden möchte springt er automatisch zurück zum grafischen Anmeldebildschirm. Bei falschen Daten sagt er nur "Login incorrect".

2)

Wenn ich mit "#killall xdm" den Prozess (grafische Anmeldung) abbreche und KDE mit "#startx" manuell starten möchte herrscht in der KDE eine grafische Entropie. D.h. fast alle Elemente werden grafisch nicht richtig angezeigt. Wenn ich mit der Maus über die Elemente fahre werden sie teilweise angezeigt, aber nicht immer richtig. 

Meine Graphik: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 3150 (GMA 3150) [Netbook]

3)

Ein anderes Problem ist, dass ich "hald" nicht über Portage via emerge installieren kann. 

"there are no ebuilds to satisfy "hald".

Ein Freund meint, ich brauche es auch nicht zwingend. Stimmt das  :Question: 

Sind 3 Probleme. Ich weiß nicht ob eines von den Anderen anhängt. Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen diese zu lösen.

Bitte etwas ausführliche Erklärungen. Wie schon gesagt: Ich bin ich Anfänger, will viel lernen und verstehe den Fachjargon noch nicht.  :Wink: Last edited by 01Lizard10 on Thu Oct 06, 2011 7:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Hallo und herzlich willkommen bei Gentoo,

 *01Lizard10 wrote:*   

> bin neu hier und hab sehr wenig Erfahrung mit Linux. Es ist noch nicht so lange her, da bin ich von Windows auf Ubuntu umgestiegen.  Ubuntu hat mir nicht so gefallen und man hat nicht viel über Linux gelernt. Da hat mir ein guter Freund Gentoo empfohlen und da bin ich nun. Ich habe mich die letzten Tage wenn ich Zeit hatte mit Gentoo beschäftigt. Gentoo ist inkl. KDE auf mein Netbook installiert. Habe auch im Nachhinein alles upgedatet. Beim hochfahren werden keine Fehler angezeigt. 

 

Super, damit hast du doch schonmal die erste Hürde genommen, bleiben nicht mehr viele.

 *01Lizard10 wrote:*   

> 1)
> 
> Nun zu den Problemen. Wenn ich mich mit richtigen Daten (grafisch) anmelden möchte springt er automatisch zurück zum grafischen Anmeldebildschirm. Bei falschen Daten sagt er nur "Login incorrect". 

 

zu 1. schalte mal den xdm auf kdm um (in der /etc/conf.d/xdm) und starte dann die grafische Oberfläche neu (/etc/init.d/xdm restart), wenn du dann immernoch ein Problem hast dann kannst du wieder umschalten und wir müssen das analysieren (ich habe hier ein ähnliches Problem).

 *01Lizard10 wrote:*   

> 2) 
> 
> Wenn ich mit "#killall xdm" den Prozess (grafische Anmeldung) abbreche und KDE mit "#startx" manuell starten möchte herrscht in der KDE eine grafische Entropie. D.h. fast alle Elemente werden grafisch nicht richtig angezeigt. Wenn ich mit der Maus über die Elemente fahre werden sie teilweise angezeigt, aber nicht immer richtig. 
> 
> Meine Graphik: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 3150 (GMA 3150) [Netbook] 

 

zu 2. Die grafische Entropie dürfte durch falsche Treiber zustandekommen, was hast du denn für einen grafiktreiber installiert (im Kernel und für X)

(es gibt den Intel GMA Guide für Gentoo, einfach mal nach Intel GMA gentoo googlen)

 *01Lizard10 wrote:*   

> 3) 
> 
> Ein anderes Problem ist, dass ich "hald" nicht über Portage via emerge installieren kann. 
> 
> "there are no ebuilds to satisfy "hald". 
> ...

 

zu 3. hal ist in etwa so deprecated wie debian testing, da hat dir dein Kollege also eindeutig veraltete Daten gegeben.

Nein im Ernst, mit aktuellem xorg wird kein HAL mehr verwendet sondern udev um die gleiche Funktionalität zu erreichen (Stichwort: xorg upgrade guide 1.8).

PS:

Da du neu hier bist wird dir deswegen keiner ein Haar krümmen, dennoch wird man dich daraufhin weisen das es üblich ist für jedes Problem ein eigenes Topic mit treffendem Namen zu erstellen  :Wink: 

----------

## 01Lizard10

Danke!  :Smile: 

Konnte Leider nicht früher Antworten, da ich erst spät am Wochenende wieder kam und mein Netbook eine gefühlte Ewigkeit für das Updaten brauchte.

Mein erstes Problem ist gelöst. Hab auf kdm umgeschaltet und dadurch eine andere funktionierende Anmeldung bekommen.   :Laughing: 

Zu dem hal bzw. hald Problem: Ich dachte nur, dass ich es brauche, weil es in einem Guide zu KDE für Gentoo verwendet wird. Zitat: "rc-update add hald default" Ohne hald kommt hier natürlich ein Fehler. Das man hal nicht mehr braucht konnte ich ja nicht wissen.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Das Problem hat sich also verflüchtigt.

Zu dem zweiten Problem. Ich hatte da schon zwei Guide´s gehabt. Darin ging es aber nur um die Einstellungen im Kernel. Hab nach deiner Empfehlung aber nochmal geschaut und einen dritten Guide gefunden. Da standen Sachen drin, die ich noch nicht gemacht hab (USE). (http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Intel)

Nach dem Guide geht musste ich ja updaten, was sehr lange dauerte.   :Confused: 

Leider läuft seit dem nichts mehr mit der Grafik.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Statt mir ein grafisches Anmeldefenster zu zeigen ist nur ein blinkender Balken oben links nach dem Hochfahren zu sehen.

Was ist schief gegangen   :Question: 

Wie ermittle ich, wo das Problem liegt?

Danke für die schnelle und ausführliche Hilfe!

----------

## Finswimmer

Melde ich in der Konsole an und führe mal "startx" aus und schaue, was für eine Ausgabe kommt.

Wahrscheinlich wurden nicht alle Pakete neu-installiert und es kommt zu Versionskonflikten.

----------

## 01Lizard10

Hab ich gemacht. Darauf hin bekam ich ein paar Fehler. Hab gegoogelt und fand als Lösung den den Befehl:  "emerge -1 $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)"

(Keine wirkliche Ahnung was der Befehl genau macht und wie er funktioniert. Kann das einer erklären? Will ja auch was lernen  :Wink:  )

Nach einem Neustart wird mir wieder eine grafische Anmeldung gezeigt. Nach dem Anmelden kommt aber leider wieder eine Fehlermeldung: "kstartupconfig4 does not exist or fails. the error code is 3"   :Shocked: 

Mit "killall kdm" und anschließendem "startx" geht KDE.   :Smile: 

Aber ist ja nur eine Notlösung. 

Was kann ich tun? Ideen?  :Smile: 

----------

## py-ro

Schaumanl ob consolekit läfut, bzw. im Runlevel enthalten sind. KDM braucht den.

Py

----------

## 01Lizard10

Befehl: "/etc/init.d/consolekit status" sagt: "status: started"  :Smile: 

----------

## Max Steel

 *01Lizard10 wrote:*   

> Hab ich gemacht. Darauf hin bekam ich ein paar Fehler. Hab gegoogelt und fand als Lösung den den Befehl:  "emerge -1 $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)"
> 
> (Keine wirkliche Ahnung was der Befehl genau macht und wie er funktioniert. Kann das einer erklären? Will ja auch was lernen  )

 

Eine Erklärung zu dem Befehl:

Der Befehl besteht eigentlich aus 2 Befehlen, wobei der eine zuerst ausgeführt wird und dann der andere mit den übergebenen (über STDOUT->STDIN) Argumenten vom einen ausgeführt wird.

Der "andere" Befehl kennst du schon (emerge), mit dem Parameter -1 schreibt er die übergebenen Argumente aber nicht in das world File (/var/lib/portage/world) in dem alle per emerge installierten Programme eingetragen sind. (eben außer denen mit -1 installierten Programme/Libs)

Da die x11-driver aber als (veränderbare) Abhängigkeit zum Paket xorg-server installiert werden sollten diese nicht in das Worldfile aufgenommen werden. (daher das -1)

Der "eine" Befehl ist ein Befehl aus dem Paket portage-utils und gibt dir zu den übergegebenen Argumenten die installierten Dateien oder wie hier die installierten Pakete (-I|--installed) aus dem portage tree (mit Overlays) aus. (-C st nur dazu da damit die Ausgabe keine Farbe enthält, welches emerge verwirrt)

Damit das ohne weiteres klappt sind die Klammern mit dem vorangestellten $ notwendig. Diese besagen nichts weiter als, nehme STDOUT von diesem Programm und gebe es dem anderen Programm nach STDIN. im Grunde genommen ist das einfache Shellmagie.

 *Quote:*   

> Nach einem Neustart wird mir wieder eine grafische Anmeldung gezeigt. Nach dem Anmelden kommt aber leider wieder eine Fehlermeldung: "kstartupconfig4 does not exist or fails. the error code is 3"  
> 
> Mit "killall kdm" und anschließendem "startx" geht KDE.  
> 
> Aber ist ja nur eine Notlösung. 
> ...

 

Statt killall könntest du auch /etc/init.d/xdm stop ausführen.

So wies aussieht fehlt dir das Paket kde-base/kstartupconfig.

Installiere das mal mithilfe emerge -1 kde-base/kstartupconfig (oder versuche nocheinmal ein emerge -aDN kde-meta für den Fall das noch etwas fehlen sollte.)

----------

## 01Lizard10

WoW super gute die Erklärung und die Hinweise! Danke!  :Smile: 

Ich finde so was richtig spannend und interessant. 

Gibt es da gute Literatur, welche so genau ins Detail geht? 

Mich interessiert vor allem die Shellmagie (schönes Wort   :Laughing: ) und der Aufbau und das Zusammen wirken der Innereien von Linux. Dabei soll es gern sehr tief in die Materie gehen. Hab selber auch mal gesucht, aber hab an Literatur nur sehr spezifisches, nicht tief genug gehendes, oder nur Guide-ähnliches (also ohne wirkliche Erklärung) gefunden. Hab mich darum auf "learning by doing" beschränkt. Dabei geht es leider selten tief in die Materie.

Zu dem Problem. Der Befehl: "emerge -1 kde-base/kstartupconfig" ging leider nicht. Ich probiere jetzt "emerge -aDN kde-meta", aber das dauert sicher wieder bis morgen irgendwann.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## franzf

 *01Lizard10 wrote:*   

> Der Befehl: "emerge -1 kde-base/kstartupconfig" ging leider nicht.

 

"Ging leider nicht" ist leider keine Fehlermeldung. Was ging denn nicht? Wie ging es nicht?

----------

## 01Lizard10

"Ging nicht" heißt in diesem Fall, dass der Befehl erfolgreich ausgeführt wurde, aber das Problem (Fehlermeldung: "kstartupconfig4 does not exist or fails. the error code is 3" nach Anmeldung) noch besteht.  Sorry, hätte ich gleich schreiben sollen.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## franzf

Google Suche nach der Fehlermeldung ergibt gleich nen Treffer:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1167436

Hast du dein Home-Dir aus ner früheren Installation mitgebracht? Stimmen die Rechte?

----------

## Max Steel

 *01Lizard10 wrote:*   

> WoW super gute die Erklärung und die Hinweise! Danke! 
> 
> Ich finde so was richtig spannend und interessant. 
> 
> Gibt es da gute Literatur, welche so genau ins Detail geht? 
> ...

 

Zu der Shellmagie gibt es sicherlich schöne Bücher (such mal nach den Stichworten POSIX-Shell oder speziell Bash buch (Bash ist die Shell die normalerweiße meistens als Standard ausgeliefert wird (so auch hier)), ich selber kann dazu leider keine Tipps geben, da ich auch nur sehr rudimentäre Ahnung habe ^^

 *Quote:*   

> Zu dem Problem. Der Befehl: "emerge -1 kde-base/kstartupconfig" ging leider nicht. Ich probiere jetzt "emerge -aDN kde-meta", aber das dauert sicher wieder bis morgen irgendwann.  

 

Hmmm…

Solangsam wirds recht seltsam, was sagt denn ein ls -al /home/* speziell die Spalten mit Berechtigungen (die erste = Berechtigungen der Gruppierungen; die dritte = Inhaber der Datei/Ordners; die vierte = Gruppe der Datei/Ordners) interresieren, ob diese auf dich zeigen (dein Benutzer deine Gruppe) und die Ordner .kde4 und .ssh nur für dich beschreibbar sind (1. Spalte müsste in etwa so aussehen: drwx------)

Zu der Berechtigungsspalte:

Der erste Buchstabe sagt aus um was es handelt (d = Ordner, - = Datei, gibt noch mehr aber das soll erstmal genügen)

die nächsten drei sind die Benutzer-Berechtigungen (rwx heißt der Benutzer das lesen, schreiben und ausführen/öffnen (ausführen für Dateien, Öffnen für Ordner)

Das Feld auf der Benutzer-Ebene wiederholt sich noch 2mal.

1mal für die Gruppe

1mal für den Rest (nicht Benutzer und nicht Gruppenzugehöriger)

----------

## 01Lizard10

Okay danke!  :Smile: 

Also "ls -al /home/* sagt:

"total 9

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Sep 19 23:14 .

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Sep 19 23:14 .. "

Ich hatte die Idee über "Xorg -configure" die root-Anmeldung zu erlauben und dann zu testen, weil ich dann ja alle Berechtigungen hab, aber beim Aufruf von "Xorg -configure" kommt:

"(EE) open /dec/fb0: No such file or directory

Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.

 Configuration failed.

Server terminated with error (2). Closing log file."  :Shocked: 

Kann es daran liegen, dass nach der Anmeldung der Fehler kommt?

PS: "emerge -aDN kde-meta" hat das Problem auch nicht behoben.Last edited by 01Lizard10 on Wed Oct 05, 2011 7:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Ich würde sagen der Fehler liegt darin das du kein Home-Verzeichnis besitzt...

Wie hast du deinen User denn angelegt?

Wie auch immer, lege mal den Ordner wie in der /etc/passwd beschrieben an.

Beispiel:

```
# cat /etc/passwd | grep user

user:x:1000:1000:<Commentar>:/home/user:/bin/bash
```

mkdir /home/user

cp -r /etc/skel/* /home/user/

chown user:user /home/user -R

chmod 700 /home/user -R

Das verschafft dir ein Benutzer-Ordner für deine persönlichen Einstellungen.

Ich persönlich prefferiere zum erstellen eines Benutzers useradd.

useradd -c "<Commentar>" -m -d /home/user -k /etc/skel -s /bin/bash user -G users,wheel

Meistens editiere ich danach noch die /etc/group um mich meinen meistgenutzten Gruppen per Hand hinzuzufügen.

----------

## 01Lizard10

Wir kommen weiter  :Very Happy: 

bei "chown user:user /home/user -R" 

sagt er mir "chown: invalid groub: 'user:user' "

Die anderen Befehle gingen.

Nach einem Neustart und dem Anmelden gibt er mit nun zusätzlich einen anderen Fehler: "Cannot enter home directory. Using /."

Hab das Gefühl kurz vor dem Ziel zu sein.^^

"useradd" hatte ich auch verwendet. Nur habe ich dabei scheinbar was falsch gemacht.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Max Steel

Entschuldige, natürlich sollte dein Befehl mit den tatsächlichen Werten abgeändert werden.

Bei mir würde aus chown user:user /home/user -R natürlich chown shenlong:shenlong /home/shenlong -R werden.

(shenlong ist in meiner /etc/passwd für meinen User vermerkt und meine eigene Gruppe mit der GUID 1000 heißt auch shenlong)

Außerdem hab ich dir noch etwas verschwiegen: mit ls -al /home/* zeigt er dir alle in /home/ gefundenen Dateien und den Inhalt der dortigen Ordner. Also solltest du natürlich ls -al /home/ eingeben.

----------

## 01Lizard10

Jop, hab mir schon gedacht, dass ich meine Werte eingeben muss  :Wink: 

Statt User hab ich mein Username "lizard" genommen.

Folgendes kommt jeweils:

"ls -al /home/" sagt:

"total 12

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Sep 19 23:14 .

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Sep 19 23:14 ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 Sep 16:50 .keep

drwx------ 3 root root 4096 Oct 5 10:04 lizard" 

(Ich habe keine Ahnung was die Zeile mit dem ".keep" da zu suchen und zu bedeuten hat.^^)

"chown lizard:lizard /homelizard -R" sagt:

"chown: invalid groub: 'lizard:lizard'"

in /etc/passwd steht in der Zeile"lizard": 

"lizard:x:1000::100/home/lizard:/bin/sh"

Der Ordner "/home/lizard" existiert auch.  :Smile: 

Was kann falsch sein?  Für mich sieht alles in Ordnung aus.

----------

## Max Steel

 *01Lizard10 wrote:*   

> Jop, hab mir schon gedacht, dass ich meine Werte eingeben muss 
> 
> Statt User hab ich mein Username "lizard" genommen.
> 
> Folgendes kommt jeweils:
> ...

 

Da haben wir auch schon unseren Fehler.

Die Gruppe lizard muss angelegt sein (am besten Gruppen-ID 1000 und dieser darfst du als einzige angehören (einzustellen über die GID-Spalte in der /etc/passwd)

 *Quote:*   

> (Ich habe keine Ahnung was die Zeile mit dem ".keep" da zu suchen und zu bedeuten hat.^^)

 

Die .keep-Zeile hat was mit dem tar-Paket und für portage zu tun. Alles seine Richtigkeit.

 *Quote:*   

> in /etc/passwd steht in der Zeile"lizard":
> 
> "lizard:x:1000::100/home/lizard:/bin/sh"

 

Du bist da mit einem : verrutscht, der muss hinter die 100, besser wäre aber eine 1000 mit einer Gruppe in /etc/group die auch lizard heißt und der nur du angehörst.

 *Quote:*   

> Der Ordner "/home/lizard" existiert auch. 
> 
> Was kann falsch sein?  Für mich sieht alles in Ordnung aus.

 

Alles ist eben nicht in Ordnung.

Richtig sollten die Dateien (mit deinen lizard Zeilen) folgendermaßen aussehen:

```
# cat /etc/passwd | grep lizard

lizard:x:1000:1000:/home/lizard:/bin/bash

# cat /etc/group | grep lizard

lizard:x:1000:
```

Außerdem muss der Ordner /home/lizard wie schon gesagt dir gehören (User: lizard Gruppe lizard)

chown lizard:lizard /home/lizard -R

und weiters musst du alleinigen Zugang zu diesem Ordner haben:

chmod 700 /home/lizard -R (genaugenommen müssen die Ordner-Berechtigungen drwx------ und die Dateien-Berechtigungen -rwx------ sein).

Überprüfe nocheinmal die genaue Syntax/Semantik deiner Dateien. Ich vermute das dort dein Fehler liegt.

Danach machst du weiter mit

mv ~/.kde4 ~/.kde4.old

und dann startest du kde über den KDM einfach mal neu.

Dann dürfte alles wieder im Lot sein.

----------

## 01Lizard10

Hey! Ein Riesen Dank! 

Nachdem ich die Gruppe richtig erstellt, die Zeile berichtigt hab, den Ordner mit "chown" übernommen hab und die Berechtigungen gesetzt hab geht die Anmeldung!  :Very Happy: 

Ohne Probleme würde es ja keinen Spaß machen und man würde nichts lernen  :Wink: 

Da fällt mir ein, dass "Xorg -configure" noch immer nicht geht   :Shocked: 

Hmmm, mal sehen ob ich was dazu finde.

Nochmal Danke für die super Hilfe und die guten Erklärungen!

Wenn ich wieder mal nicht weiter komme, bin ich sofort wieder hier  :Wink: 

----------

## Max Steel

Sooo jetzt letzte Amtshandlung heute damits die Leute auch glauben.

Setze den Titel auf [solved]  :Wink: 

Einfach deinen Start-Beitrag editieren und das Thema ändern.

----------

